# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  udah betul blm.

## utep saprudin

maaf om penulisan id saya udah betul?

----------


## mrbunta

kliatan nya kok salah ya
koi's ID akan di berikan oleh moderator. 
 ::   ::  
coba daftar dulu aja om

----------


## utep saprudin

> kliatan nya kok salah ya
> koi's ID akan di berikan oleh moderator. 
>   
> coba daftar dulu aja om


udah dapat om koi's iD..berarti salah ya penulisannya....  ::   ::

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

kang, coba masukan ID-nya dengan 10 digit terakhir...
Contoh ID 2009 0022 0001
yang diinput (pada menu user / ubah profil, paling bawah ya..)
 09 0022 0001, good luck

----------


## victor

> kang, coba masukan ID-nya dengan 10 digit terakhir...
> Contoh ID 2009 0022 0001
> yang diinput (pada menu user / ubah profil, paling bawah ya..)
>  09 0022 0001, good luck


tanpa spasi

----------

